# Rising BBT?



## MiniMe30

Hi ladies,

I am now 11dpo, so expecting AF around Friday.

Since ovulation, overall, my BBT has steadily risen - do you think this means anything? You can see my FF chart in my sig.


----------



## boymom

I don't see your chart--
My BBT is always pretty high after O and until the day before AF comes. But that doesn't mean that your BBT won't STAY up and you will be PG! With my last two pregnancies, my BBT went WAY up around 10-11 DPO (like from 98.5-99.6). That is why I tested when I did. Haven't had that happen since I have been trying this time around (since August). 
Good luck and lots of baby dust to you!


----------



## MiniMe30

boymom said:


> I don't see your chart--
> My BBT is always pretty high after O and until the day before AF comes. But that doesn't mean that your BBT won't STAY up and you will be PG! With my last two pregnancies, my BBT went WAY up around 10-11 DPO (like from 98.5-99.6). That is why I tested when I did. Haven't had that happen since I have been trying this time around (since August).
> Good luck and lots of baby dust to you!

Hey there!

It's in my signature, but if you can't see it, try this: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3a3d34

This is only my 2nd month of charting and last month I didn't ovulate, so this is the first chart of my own that I've seen with rises, so not sure what is normal.

I know the temp rises after O and must stay up for 3 consecutive days, but is it normal to stay up/keep rising right up until AF then?

It's unlikely I am PG as we only BD 4 days before O as my hubby was away, but I guess you never know! I've not really got any proper symptoms - a few little things, but I'm just assuming that it's me symptom spotting.

Thanks - good luck and baby dust to you too!


----------



## boymom

Yes, your chart looks good. There is definitely a clear shift! Why are there so many questionable temps, though? 

The temp stays up as long as the corpus luteum produces progesterone, which is until your AF comes. Some women's temp drops just before AF shows, some stay elevated a few days into AF. Here's some info:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/courses/lesson.php?p=1;7;0;0


----------



## 20something

like boymom said, everyone is different - mine usually rises to .6 above the coverline until 7dpo, then it hovers around .2-.3 above coverline until the day of AF, when it plummets below. 

if i had a chart like yours - steadily rising everyday - i would definitely be getting excited about being PG !! but thats because i know what my norm is....until you can establish a pattern (over several months), you wont know what your norm is, and no one will be able to tell you what your chart means.

Have you tried looking at other people's charts in the gallery on FF? you can select 'charts like mine' if you are a VIP member; this will give you an idea of what the outcomes were for other women with rising BBT at 11dpo.

Good Luck - IMHO your chart looks very promising :thumbup: i'll be watching out in the next few days to see what happens. FX


----------



## MrsKA

Mrs Morris I got pregnant with my youngest daughter when we BD 4 days prior (the only time as well). If hubbys/partners sperm is strong it can hang around, they say you have a better chance of conceiving a girl that way too ;) !


----------



## MiniMe30

boymom said:


> Why are there so many questionable temps, though?

Because sometimes I naturally wake up earlier than my alarm i.e. an hour before, so I take my temperature then as I believe it's best to do it then, rather than go back to sleep for an hour and then take it, because then it would be too high.

I know I could adjust it, but FF says not to and people on here told me not to as well.

They were all taken at earlier times so theoretically should be higher.


----------



## MiniMe30

20something said:


> Have you tried looking at other people's charts in the gallery on FF? you can select 'charts like mine' if you are a VIP member; this will give you an idea of what the outcomes were for other women with rising BBT at 11dpo.

I looked at the pregnant charts and the temp rise is similar, but they all BD'd on or/and very near O day.


----------



## MiniMe30

Thanks ladies!

I did a test yesterday (at 12dpo) and it was a BFN! My temp dropped down a bit yesterday too, it's gone up again today, but still lower than 11 dpo, so I guess I am out!

Oh well, just glad I ovulated this month!

Good luck to you all!


----------



## MiniMe30

AF arrived today!

Am so glad I had a normal cycle - 37 days and ovulation is fantastic news for me! :D


----------



## jayb1234

Hi! 


Would someone mind taking a look at my bbt chart from fertility friend? I have been TTC for 3 months and am still not sure of my chart readings. The ovulation date keeps changing based on new temperatures. Today I had a higher reading than normal. Could this mean anything? Thanks so much!!


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/5d41a9/


----------



## JLM73

Hi jay Im a longtime FF user
You have alot of open circles which is partly why you are getting dotted crosshairs, which means FF is not sure about your O day.
If it's dues to taking temps at diff times try this temp adjuster to adjust your temps
https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php
Also, if you check sleep deprived it will do this too. I have insomnia, but never check it to make sure my CHs are not dotted I just adj temps as needed by time with the link above.
Your O date is prob where they guessed but Fixing the times etc and making sure you are on Advanced chart interpret. mode may move it slightly.
Looks like the dip around 6dpo is the secondary estrogen surge, but def looks like you O.
I'll check this post in a bit to see what you come up with!


----------

